# Chick with one eye open?



## Kaline (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi guys,

my cockatiels have 2 chicks. They hatched out on the 19th of Novemeber, several hours apart. The younger one is noticeably smaller than the older, but is well fed and appears healthy.
The older chick opened its eyes at eleven days. The younger opened one eye at fourteen days. It's now day seventeen and its other eye still has not opened.

Has anyone experienced this before? Should I be worried?

-Kal


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Take come saline solution (like for contacts) and use a q-tip to rub it on the eye and slowly try to pull the eye open. You may have to do this for several days before it fully opens.


----------



## Kaline (Nov 19, 2012)

Worked! I only had to do it once and the eye opened. Thanks.


----------

